# Radiant Heat Ceilings



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Is anyone out there still installing radiant heat ? We use to go in a tape and second coat the ceilings so the sparky could run wires back & forth then we go back and coat over the wires using what they called radix ( I believe). It was worse than set fast or any other quick setting mud. It was rock hard and cleaning the tools were hard to do, it would almost instantly rust any tool you would be using, and cleaning the globs on the floor well lets just say it would bond so hard to the wood that it would literally rip the wood up when scraping the floors. It wasn't long afterwards they started to manufacture gyp-board with the wiring right inside it you just had to hook them up together, made life a whole lot easier. You just taped and finished normal. I installed it in my first place I lived in , it was the best heat it felt as if the sun was shining on you, it would heat up the objects in the room not the air, floors, furniture ect. It felt good jumping into bed at night because it was always nice and toasty. Did not have to worry about any baseboard heaters or dust blowing around from a forced air furnace, nice no noise either a thermostat for each room.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

was it expensive to install ?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

To tell the truth I can not remember what it cost when I put it in my place , I think it was way cheaper then conventional heating because I did the labor myself. As far as installing for others I was working for someone else at the time so I do not know what he charged, but it didn't take to long one guy mixing and cleaning the other spreading the radex. after going over the wires we would just texture over it with regular medium spray. Like I said it felt as if you were standing out in the sun you could just feel the rays warming you up.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I remember putting a lot of those ceilings in with my dad growing up.

We used glass and thin wall plaster.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

We used to do a lot of radex in FHA homes here in the 70s. HATED it.

Another way was to hang the lid & tape , sparky ran cable, then roll a thick coat of mud over cables & hang a second layer of board.

Then Gold Bond made the Pan- Electric board with the cable sandwiched in 5/8". Gold Bond sold the line to a co. here in Ky. Not sure if they're still in bus. They were in Irvin Ky.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Your not kidding about how hard that stuff is. I was lucky enough to land a popcorn removal job with one of those. I actually thought it was skimmed with thinset or something. Rock hard. That job sucked.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've seen radiant heat floors but never ceilings. This is why I never say" I've seen it all"


----------

